# Single speed hubs - 26" wheel



## Percy (11 Aug 2010)

Didn't get much back from this in 'Know How' so thought I'd try here too:

Wouldn't mind some thoughts/opinions, please.

My commuter is an old mountain bike that's had a hack job done to convert it into single speed - single cog and spacer washers on the cassette freewheel at the back and the two smaller chainrings taken off the front. I like riding single speed and the bike needs a serious overhaul so I'm doing various things to it (bull bars mentioned in another thread) including getting some new wheels. This obviously throws up the decision of what style hub to get. As far as I can tell, I have three options:

a - A flip flop hub. I quite like the idea of having a fixed option as well but it seems you can't buy ready-made wheels to this spec (26" with FF hub (can you?!)). I have no problem with buying the componenet parts (hubs, rims etc) and getting someone to make them up for me (I would like to do it myself actually but I don't have the gear, or the time, at the mo). This seems the expensive option.

b - Get the rear wheel with a threaded hub and stick on a single speed freewheel.

c - Get a newer version of what I currently have; a cassette freewheel and do the same spacer/washer bodge on the back.

A and B seem the purer options, and I am leaning towards them for that reason, but am I likely to encounter problems lining up the chain with the front chainring? How would I determine BB axle length? 

Regarding the wheels, I don't necessarily want the lightest, best quality I can get, but something a little above bottom end. I've had a look around and am finding it hard to find any on the websites that aren't cassette freewheel with disc brake fittings.

Any suggestions as to which type of hub, where to buy the wheels, which front chainring to get...pretty much everything...very welcome.

Cheers

Percy


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Aug 2010)

i did post a reply to this question, but i didn't put much info.

hope technologies at barlick (barnoldswick to non locals), do a single speed hub for 26 inch wheels. they will probably supply you with a built wheel, they might even do them from stock. just ask if they have any ss hope hoops in. they are allen key iirc bolt ons. 

the service is amazing, for example, i had a rear hub split open, it was 4 years old and had done a lot of hard miles. i rang them, they said fetch it in and it will be sorted in one hour. i didn't want to wait but went back the next day. new hub, new spokes. they didn't even ask for a receipt.

plus the loud ratchet noise is awesome.


----------



## RedBike (20 Aug 2010)

As my post in know how you need to look carefully at the over lock nut (OLD) width of these hubs you're looking at. Is your MTB 130mm or 135mm spacing. 




> a - A flip flop hub. I quite like the idea of having a fixed option as well but it seems you can't buy ready-made wheels to this spec (26" with FF hub (can you?!)). I have no problem with buying the componenet parts (hubs, rims etc) and getting someone to make them up for me (I would like to do it myself actually but I don't have the gear, or the time, at the mo). This seems the expensive option.



There are some 135mm spaced flip-flop hubs around like this one..
http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=Surly+135mm&hl=en&aq=f
but most will be just 120mm for track bikes. 



> b - Get the rear wheel with a threaded hub and stick on a single speed freewheel.


If you just screwed a freewheel onto any old threaded hub the chances are nothing will line up correctly. 
You will probably need something like this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SURLY-SINGLE-...8540?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR



> c - Get a newer version of what I currently have; a cassette freewheel and do the same spacer/washer bodge on the back.


Nowt wrong with that. 
Or get a trials hub as originally recommended and ditch the spacers?


----------

